# Finding and catching Flounder



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Alright, I've been on here a couple months now and have had a great time finding and catching fish using some of tips I've learned here. I've went from a saltwater zero to a saltwater hero...hahaha jk! I have had some great luck though. On the flats, the sound, in the surf, on the pier. From Eglin to Navarre. I've caught dang near all the main fish(and some strange ones) from specks and reds to kings and sharks. All but one have eluded me.....

That's right, the flounder. Where are they and why haven't I ran into any? Do you have to fish for them specifically?


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Try fishing with a live bull minnow in 6-10 feet of water around structure of some sort. Once you find them, they're usually stacked up. Sometimes I go several trips in a row without catching one and a few times I've found them and caught my limit in <1 hours. Hope that helps.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

c_stowers said:


> Try fishing with a live bull minnow in 6-10 feet of water around structure of some sort. Once you find them, they're usually stacked up. Sometimes I go several trips in a row without catching one and a few times I've found them and caught my limit in <1 hours. Hope that helps.


We'll I've never heard of using bull minnows for them, so that def helps...thanks! Where can a guy get some bull minnows? I have a cast net that I like to use as much as possible because it's a new thing for me. Or would i be better off buying them somewhere?


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

The bait shops usually have them. If not, you might could find some in the ditches near the bay. I usually buy them so I can't really help much on where to catch them.



Simonj31 said:


> We'll I've never heard of using bull minnows for them, so that def helps...thanks! Where can a guy get some bull minnows? I have a cast net that I like to use as much as possible because it's a new thing for me. Or would i be better off buying them somewhere?


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Flounder are lazy. And yea mostly have to fish directly for them. "Drag the bottom" as most people say. Basically a bull minnow (usually hooked upwards through nose) with a lighter weight...1oz is what I use...and just Carolina rig it. Or an artificial works too. I dont target them often but thats how I do it. 

It really helps to be in the right spot as well. 

Often flounder are lazy and won't chase food. I've had many times a bite...but no hook up...throw it back in the same spot and their lazy ass is still there


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

You shouldn't have any problem finding bull minnows. Any grassy shoreline will probably have them. They're the 1-4" light brown minnows you see swimming in inches of water. They've got thin dark vertical stripes on them and funny looking mouths. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEACH-N-REDS (Jun 11, 2014)

Is there any particular places to catch flounder? I just can't seem to find them or hook up on a Flounder, though I can catch Specks and Reds consistently at my spots...Can't wait to catch my first.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

BEACH-N-REDS said:


> Is there any particular places to catch flounder? I just can't seem to find them or hook up on a Flounder, though I can catch Specks and Reds consistently at my spots...Can't wait to catch my first.


Here's a good wiki on catching flounder. At the bases of piers and along areas of drop-offs or where water funnels in through reeds/grassy areas is a good start.
http://www.wikihow.com/Fish-for-Flounder


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Yakavelli said:


> You shouldn't have any problem finding bull minnows. Any grassy shoreline will probably have them. They're the 1-4" light brown minnows you see swimming in inches of water. They've got thin dark vertical stripes on them and funny looking mouths.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Yup... just look for reeds along the shoreline. Shouldn't take you long to have a dozen or two if you can throw a cast net.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I do really good on drop offs. Throw to the shallow and work it to the deep. I also do really good at the 1st Navarre Bridge as well along the drop offs at the Gulf Islands National Sea Shore and NAS Pensacola.


----------



## nolegirl2 (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't find the first bull minnow! I went to 3 different locations over the weekend and have yet to see any all summer! are they down by Portofino? I've tried the grass beds near Pickens, Ft. McCray, Perdido. Please help me out!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Big Lagoon will definitely have Bull Minnows. They'll be in the 10-20' of sandy area before the seagrass beds. Usually closer to the shore.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I've caught them on finger mullet, so try to get some of those. 

When cleaning them, I've found just about every kind of bait in the gut. If you put a small, live fish in front of one - it's probably going to eat it. If you can find live bait, try it,


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Rickpcfl said:


> I've caught them on finger mullet, so try to get some of those.
> 
> When cleaning them, I've found just about every kind of bait in the gut. If you put a small, live fish in front of one - it's probably going to eat it. If you can find live bait, try it,


That's true. They're ambush predators. They don't exactly hold out for that one tasty species. I think bull minnows are the preferred bait because they're easy to aquire and stay alive in a baitwell as well as on the hook. They're pretty tough...for a minnow.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEACH-N-REDS (Jun 11, 2014)

I blacked out my bucket twice with bull minnows at Shoreline this weekend. Bunch of tiny pin fish everywhere too though


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

When I would fish the sandy/grassy bottoms of Sabine Point. I always csught the flounder in the middle of depressions, either holes, or the channel. It didn't take much water movement when the tide was rising or falling they'd face into the moving water. I used a small root beer/motor oil jig, with a 1/4 oz jig head. You may not catch anything on the first cast but you have work that water, every inch of it. the other spot I would find them was in the sandy spots of a grass flat, you can see sandy spots as you wade. I found lots of trout and red fish in there too. Channels between grass beds is very good too. Give it a try.


----------

